# Solved: Ubuntu + Virtual PC 2007 = Unrecoverable Processor Error?



## bradr (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi, I decided to install Ubuntu to my Virtual PC the other day, so I loaded the disk in (I had a disk around) to see if I could try out Ubuntu. The splash showed up and I selected the "Live" option or whatever it's called (I have the 8.04 one or something) and it loaded the Kernel to 100 percent and then it showed a black screen for 2 secs. and then a Unrecoverable Processor Error message popped up (for my Virtual PC). What happened?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never been able to successfully install any Linux distribution on VirtualPC. It is a Microsoft product after all. You might try VirtualBox instead for your virtual Linux systems.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> I've never been able to successfully install any Linux distribution on VirtualPC. It is a Microsoft product after all. You might try VirtualBox instead for your virtual Linux systems.


Just use the LiveCD.
lotuseclat79 has a good tutorial about using just LiveCD all the time.


----------



## bradr (Jul 26, 2008)

@RootbeaR: I realize that, and that was what I did. Keep in mind that I want to _install_ Ubuntu onto my Virtual PC, not just try it out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure why you would try to install a Live CD as a VM.

I know you definitely Google searched and found this link first before posting here.
http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/installing-ubuntu-804-under-microsoft-virtual-pc-2007/

You could also try the Wubi Installer.
http://wubi-installer.org/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There are lots of reasons to install Linux on an actual hard drive or, in this case, a virtual hard drive. Then you have a permanent Linux environment in which to save files, make configuration changes, install applications, etc. You don't need to do anything special. You just choose the option from within Linux to install to the hard drive.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> There are lots of reasons to install Linux on an actual hard drive or, in this case, a virtual hard drive. Then you have a permanent Linux environment in which to save files, make configuration changes, install applications, etc. You don't need to do anything special. You just choose the option from within Linux to install to the hard drive.


My point was a LIVE CD and not the actual normal install. I see no issues with installing any other operating system as a dual boot or inside a VM. It just seemed kind of odd that someone would install a Live CD into a VM.


----------



## bradr (Jul 26, 2008)

@DoubleHelix: That is most certainly what I did. I tried that as well and the same thing popped up.

@Squashman: I am an odd person. 

Well, anyhow, these problems do not exist for me anymore, due to the fact that I gave VirtualBox a shot and it worked for Ubuntu.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Glad you got it working. VirtualBox is a great program. But the link I provided to you above does solve your problem with Virtual PC.


----------

